# Seiko Divers Watches



## doubleledge (Oct 23, 2007)

Hello all, i'm new to this forum...

I want to get a Seiko divers watch and i'm aiming at either a SKX007 (J of K) or a SKX173

I've had a look at various internet sites could anyone advise the best place you think to get a watch like this - 1) For price 2) for something definitely genuine and 3) for safe and speedy delivery?

is there a discernable difference between the J & K?

and finally a good place to get a Nato strap i fancy one of the "Bond" ones would a 22mm be the best size?

Thanks for any hep


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Have you tried asking our host Roy if he can get you one? he`s had the SKX-007 before at Â£99 and has an excellent reputation









BTW he has the pepsi SKX009 version in stock, see here... Seiko Divers


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

doubleledge said:


> Hello all, i'm new to this forum...
> 
> I want to get a Seiko divers watch and i'm aiming at either a SKX007 (J of K) or a SKX173
> 
> ...


I agree with mac, Roy is very reliable with a good price, if he hasn't got one in stock e-mail him.

Difference between J and K? Well I have owned both and couldn't see a difference other than a bit more writing on the dial of the J

This was the answer from Seiko posted on a Seiko Diver Reference web site

_In answer to the question, "What are the differences between SKX007J and SKX007K?," Seiko Japan said: "The watch ref.#SKX007J and SKX007K are completely same watch model. The shipping route is slightly different. We are not able to inform you of the details" (email from Seiko Japan Service Group, 10/28/02). _

So not giving much away


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

As above, and to add that 22mm is indeed the size you need for the Bond....


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

potz said:


> There are some very good and CHEAP dealers on fleabay. PM me for the names.
> 
> .


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

grey said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > There are some very good and CHEAP dealers on fleabay. PM me for the names.


Hit the wrong button.

Meant to say that Potz is using sophisticated cruelty, tempting doubledge with the chance of CHEAP Seiko ebay contacts when he knows doubledge can't PM him until he's done 49 more posts.









Doublege, if you post your email address, Potz may be able to send you the names.(He's a toff really).

Welcome to the forum.









Some traders infer that the J series are of Japanese manufacture, rather than Singapore (I think, or is it Honkers....) and therefore superior, and try to obtain a price premium. Nice watches either way, and a Lumpy bracelet would look good with one.

Best regards

Grey


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Is this a forum for adults or an arse sucking contest?


Depends on the arse really.......


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Depends on the arse really.......


A bit picky for a boarding school boy?









(Christ knows what doubleledge (spelled it right this time) must think he's gotten himself into.)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

grey said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on the arse really.......
> ...










:lol:


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

potz said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > > Is this a forum for adults or an arse sucking contest?
> ...


Ooohhh Yesss Bbbaby


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

is it an urban myth, or is it

J=Japan

K=Korean?

Does it matter?

And please....don't post pics like that forgrey to see.........i bet he has had a lay down now

And lumpy's look PERFECT on an 007/9


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

jasonm said:


> > Is this a forum for adults or an arse sucking contest?
> 
> 
> Depends on the arse really.......


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

That's a nice arse. I'd like to get behind that, I would, oh yes. >slap, slap slap, goes me kipper< Oh yeah.

V


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> And please....don't post pics like that forgrey to see.........i bet he has had a lay down now


If this had been the summer, young man, with a picture like that I could have lain down on the lawn and told the time with astonishing accuracy.









(Idea stolen from Viv Stanshall - Rawlinson End)


----------



## doubleledge (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies.........some nice pics too!









i'm a bit suspicious of ebay but will mail to see if you think there are reliable sellers there and get in touch with RLT too.

Has anyone bought one off the net from HK and if so do you always get stung for customs duty?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

doubleledge said:


> Thanks for all the replies.........some nice pics too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like potz said, its a bit hit and miss. some ebay sellers put gift on the postage to avoid this, or watch parts. however some don't and you may get stung! have you had a look on the sales forum here? Theres a couple going cheap at the moment


----------

